
Abel Prize to Robert Langlands - chmaynard
http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=10127
======
chmaynard
See also:
[http://www.abelprize.no/c73016/seksjon/vis.html?tid=73017](http://www.abelprize.no/c73016/seksjon/vis.html?tid=73017)

